# Uber constantly asking to upload driver license.



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

My license expires in 2024.
Uber is denying my to go on
unless I send picture of license. 
I send picture, they reject it, 15x!

I am unable to find portal on uber
driver to get help. None of their topics
pertain to this problem.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

AuntyUber said:


> My license expires in 2024.
> Uber is denying my to go on
> unless I send picture of license.
> I send picture, they reject it, 15x!
> ...


is it clear photo no glare . of the 15x you sent it was it the same photo . if so take another photo. Go to uber driver website for help. no the app.


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> is it clear photo no glare . of the 15x you sent it was it the same photo . if so take another photo. Go to uber driver website for help. no the app.


I have taken picture in sunlight, shade, every which way you can imagine. Still not good enough. There is no portal on driver website unless it pertains to a specific issue that they post. So very frustrating


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

AuntyUber said:


> I am unable to find portal on uberdriver to get help. None of their topicspertain to this problem.


This is typical of any Co.'s website these days. You got a prob. & you can't get no human being & none of what the bums call "help" topics ain't no help to nobody.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

It seems the license pic I sent over a year ago is now blurry...

Just got this this morning..



















Haven't tried uploading new one yet..


----------



## kapsix (Dec 29, 2019)

My license expires in 2026 and it has been in force since I started with Uber in 2018. They say it's expired which it's not,
however I sent a picture of it on my android and then it says its blurry, or there's a glare or some other ridiculous
excuse. I sent over 30 pictures, all different with the same outcome. So I scanned the license and sent it on my
computer at least 20 times with the same B.S. when I log on to my account on the computer, it shows that my
license is expired (dated 04-04-3000) 3000? I haven't been able to earn anything since March!! I complained to
the operator and said that they are preventing me from earning a living and they said they are escalating my complaint
and still absolutely nothing has been done!!!!!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

kapsix said:


> My license expires in 2026 and it has been in force since I started with Uber in 2018. They say it's expired which it's not,
> however I sent a picture of it on my android and then it says its blurry, or there's a glare or some other ridiculous
> excuse. I sent over 30 pictures, all different with the same outcome. So I scanned the license and sent it on my
> computer at least 20 times with the same B.S. when I log on to my account on the computer, it shows that my
> ...


This how Uber thins the herd... with "technical problems"...

You could almost be certain that out if the many thousands of employees Uber let go a couple of months ago, that at least some of those employees were probably in the dept. that manually reviewed computer recognition errors.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I am of the opinion that Uber has improved its facial recognition program and needs dead clear photographs. Especially since it is now trying to recognize you with a mask on.

AuntyUber, are you using the same camera each time? That might explain it. Try a different camera, and watch that focus!

Next step if that fails: Run down to your local Kinko's (or whoever) and scan the license on a color photocopier that digitizes the scanned image. Put it on a flash drive or have them email it to you as an attachment. Then upload that file.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Yeah Rohit believe it or not even after they fired all his friends has been going through slowly applying some weird rules both to driver's licenses and window stickers. It was ass backwards in both cases. I just kept resubmitting them with no success and with zero advice on what I was doing wrong. It turns out they'd rather not have a perfectly crisp scan of my license but an ugly cellphone pic, and then they kept rejecting hi res clear pics of my window sticker _on my window_, preferring a year old scanned copy of it. Again I had to totally guess this just to get reactivated. Keep up the great work Uber thanks for looking out.

Edit: Okay serious note I think the reason it liked my picture was I made sure to capture as much of the unique gold watermarks in the license as I could. I took the picture at my computer on a white desk with lighting off the ceiling fan. At a slight angle on purpose so it wasn't perfectly squared.. to look real or something, getting away from that scanned look. They either think we're using Photoshop or the college crowd hooked us up with one of the fakes they all have.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

You can thank the AH that murdered Samantha Josephson for this.

NJ, Sami's home state (and mine) passed Sami's Law. NJ drivers are subject to a $250 fine if trade dress isn't displayed, or if identifying placards aren't displayed. The placards have to go on the rear door windows, both sides of the car, and have basically the Driver's profile info, including picture. The photos have to be of a certain quality, so there's where your trouble starts.

The placards also have a QR code that the pax can scan, if they wish, to be sure they're getting into the right car.

There is still a fed version of the law that is almost identical that hasn't been voted on yet, but is expected to pass in both houses, so U/L saw the writing on the wall and just changed the photo requirements for all of the US.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

AuntyUber said:


> My license expires in 2024.
> Uber is denying my to go on
> unless I send picture of license.
> I send picture, they reject it, 15x!
> ...


AuntyUber,
Thank you for you patience in helping resolve is matter. We know this can be frustrating and do not want to waste anybody's time or money. You are driver mean the most to us. Unfortunately, as you are aware there have been a couple of technical glitch with our advanced technology department. We are working constantly to improve the app. Before we get started we would like to have you answer a couple of brief questions. What color is the car? How many time have you tried to call us? Have to tried power cycling
your phone? Have you uninstalled and reinstalled the app? Does your cell phone have network coverage? Please let us know you answer to these questions so we can continue to be of execellent service. Please keep in mind that due to this pandemonium we have reduced our hours to Monday through Friday 8-5 central time. We look forward to hearing from you.

Thanks,

Rohit

Senior Captain Manager of Advanced Telephone Services Division

*Problem Resolved


----------



## _xryliex_ (Jul 20, 2021)

AuntyUber said:


> My license expires in 2024.
> Uber is denying my to go on
> unless I send picture of license.
> I send picture, they reject it, 15x!
> ...


I HAVE THE EXACT SAME ISSUE I have no clue what to do I’ve submitted both my insurance and drivers license 20+ times I want to complain to support but they are no help they just say it’s the wrong document and to resubmit


----------



## Mike1967 (Jul 20, 2021)

I had the same problem, the photo I was trying to upload was over the max file size which is 5MB, check the size of the photo you took?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

_xryliex_ said:


> I HAVE THE EXACT SAME ISSUE I have no clue what to do I’ve submitted both my insurance and drivers license 20+ times I want to complain to support but they are no help they just say it’s the wrong document and to resubmit





_xryliex_ said:


> I HAVE THE EXACT SAME ISSUE I have no clue what to do I’ve submitted both my insurance and drivers license 20+ times I want to complain to support but they are no help they just say it’s the wrong document and to resubmit


I had that a year ago . i got it to go through when i scaned it in. it would take the phone ohoto.


----------

